# Pulled the GTi out the garage for some snaps



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Washed the car and tucked it up for my next trip away, but found some time to wax too 

Coat of ZymoI Concours, usual slick of tyres, polish exhaust.

Took some time over the interior, wet vac'd the carpets with Meg's APC and extracted with the Vax.

Will get new carpets come 'summer'.

Back out of the garage:




























Decided to take the car for some pictures at the bottom of the street, and this critter came out, following another!

I have hit one at the bottom of my road before, hardy buggers. Cracked a fog light, bumper and number plate on my last car.










Anyways, took a good few pics, and wittled it down to these:

















































































































































Back to the house, high pressure rinse of the wheels with my new Kranzle weapon, then blow the water out with the leaf blower. Dry.

Then, another coat of ZymoI, Destiny this time 

Buffed off, and tucked away for another month until I return from the seas.



















Sitting a bit high at the back, approx 15mm, as the spacers fairly pushed the last wheels out. Will sort when back home.

Need to get leather done next, and going to try and find some summer 19's...

Cheers,
Mark.​


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

man, black IS beautiful !!! love it, niiicee job!!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning mate. Remember following you through Edinburgh one night looked even better in the metal.:thumb:


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Spot on mate!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

chris l said:


> Stunning mate. Remember following you through Edinburgh one night looked even better in the metal.:thumb:


Hmmm, when was that?

Cheers


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Not 100% think it was possibly during the festival or in the summer cant remember


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

thats a beauty !


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

That is beautiful! I love the mkV GTI!

You say its sitting too high at the back? I think that stance is perfect! Looks very aggressive but also very classy.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

R32rob said:


> That is beautiful! I love the mkV GTI!
> 
> You say its sitting too high at the back? I think that stance is perfect! Looks very aggressive but also very classy.


Ta 

Just needs to go down a touch to match the front, then i'll be happy.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

truly outstanding :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mmmmm, what a beauty!!! :argie:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Mark M said:


> Ta
> 
> Just needs to go down a touch to match the front, then i'll be happy.


In the same boat with the R32 at the moment. Just had some fresh 20mm spacers for the back so got to play around with the height to get it right. I'm thinking an extra 15mm rear and 5mm front to counter balance the rear drop.


----------



## saxovtrandy (Jun 4, 2007)

looks awesome pal

pictures are awesome, nice spot to take them to


----------



## macdo (May 31, 2006)

Nice car mate! Loving the wheels!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

More new wheels Mark, you certainly do like your rollers, what did yo do with the bentley ones?

A lovely job on the motor as well, looking very smooth, a nice bit of camera work as well.


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

nice car, nice photos, nice everything!!


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Gorgeous Car, Beautiful scenery.......not really jealous


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

That is one nice car, you really do look after it :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice indeedie Mark!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have to say that is the dogs mate really nice love the bbs rims!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I like your car!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> More new wheels Mark, you certainly do like your rollers, what did yo do with the bentley ones?
> 
> A lovely job on the motor as well, looking very smooth, a nice bit of camera work as well.


Cheers Alan 

Sold the Bentley wheels back to the guy I bought them from. Just too wide for the front, with the offset and all...

Sad to see them go, but something else will be bought for summer


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking as stunning as always mate, those rims really suit it well.
Some great backdrops in the photo's to compliment the car.:thumb:

How you finding the Kranzle Mark?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Great looking car, and scenery too, well done.

Nige


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Cheers Alan
> 
> Sold the Bentley wheels back to the guy I bought them from. Just too wide for the front, with the offset and all...
> 
> Sad to see them go, but something else will be bought for summer


Love those bbs though, a classic motorsport look without being too bling


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Absolute beaut. 

How is this pic so good though? Is there some camera play? - It just stands out to me?

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/u01msm3/GTi Photoshoot/DSC_0361.jpg


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Stunning Golf! Do wonder where the front plate has gone, but without it the front looks miles better.


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

good to see that you are keeping the car now , you got to step up your game to catch up with lomax now 

kenny


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Looking as stunning as always mate, those rims really suit it well.
> Some great backdrops in the photo's to compliment the car.:thumb:
> 
> How you finding the Kranzle Mark?


Cheers Rob 

The Kranzle is superb, after I eventually got it.

A wheel bracket got snapped in transit, so another machine was sent, and the same thing happened.

Greg at Valet Pro has sorted the issue, and should have another bracket in the post.

The quality of the machine is superb, very strong, and put together extremely well.

It's good having the regulator to turn the pressure down, and the vario lance to kill the power.

The hose length is incredible, can go round two cars easily, and still running 130bar and high flow rate.

The M22 connection is excellent, and far quicker for changing the HD Foam Lance, as my Karcher connection was a stupidly tight fit.

Seems crazy to buy a machine at that price, when I am only doing an odd car now, if any, but here's hoping it lasts the time folk say it will.

Looks easily serviceable, and runs on regular car oil, so changing that should be straightforwards.

All the best 



joe_0_1 said:


> Absolute beaut.
> 
> How is this pic so good though? Is there some camera play? - It just stands out to me?
> 
> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/u01msm3/GTi Photoshoot/DSC_0361.jpg


I just use my Nikon D80 on Shutter Priority most of the time. I was parked on a road leading to a Non A&E Hospital, so I didn't take too much time over pics.

The camera produces sharp pics, but a low aperture helps emphasise the car, then I add a bit of colour into the pics, as the camera seems to have a very low saturation with the colour atm.

I haven't had time to really get to know the features of the D80, I really need to take the manual and study it when at sea 



ALANSHR said:


> Love those bbs though, a classic motorsport look without being too bling


Defo, they are quite subtle, and suit the car well.

Just need something more sleazy to turn the heads ;0


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

pologti said:


> good to see that you are keeping the car now , you got to step up your game to catch up with lomax now
> 
> kenny


Lomax is nuts, wait until you see the Ultimate Dubs preparation for this 

I was up there with the Bentleys, but yes, need to do a few more things.

My priority lies in cycling at the moment, just got a couple of new bikes.

Ta.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't believe you haven't sold this yet Mark it is trully stunning.

If I was a bit flusher at the min i'd snap your arm off its a true minter.

Paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning car


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Can't believe you haven't sold this yet Mark it is trully stunning.
> 
> If I was a bit flusher at the min i'd snap your arm off its a true minter.
> 
> Paul


Is it forsale?

Cracking pics Mark i cant keep up with you and your wheel whoring but i think the bbs are the best of the lot, smashing car all round


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Gavb said:


> Is it forsale?
> 
> Cracking pics Mark i cant keep up with you and your wheel whoring but i think the bbs are the best of the lot, smashing car all round


It was for sale in the sales section not too sure If Mark's keeping it now though from reading some of the posts.

Paul :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Looks easily serviceable, and runs on regular car oil, so changing that should be straightforwards.


Glad your liking it mate, word of advice when you get round to changing the oil make sure there's no pressure left in it, sounds obvious I know but the first time I didn't check and undid the drain plug and ended up with oil all up the inside of the garage walls.:lol:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent golf, nice work too :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> It was for sale in the sales section not too sure If Mark's keeping it now though from reading some of the posts.
> 
> Paul :thumb:


Awesome car Mark and it seems like it's well and truely looked after...........:thumb:

Are you selling it or have you changed your mind now?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning mate, truly stunning :thumb: great shots as well.

So your not selling it anymore then ??


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

that is stunning !!!!!:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Gavb said:


> Is it forsale?
> 
> Cracking pics Mark i cant keep up with you and your wheel whoring but i think the bbs are the best of the lot, smashing car all round


Did put it up Gav, but thinking I will keep it for another two years...

Not the time to sell, and don't want to sell for a loss atm 



Race Valeting said:


> It was for sale in the sales section not too sure If Mark's keeping it now though from reading some of the posts.
> 
> Paul :thumb:


As above Paul 

It's in great condition, with remap etc, and changing bits easily, it keeps me happy. Just wish it was red like my previous cars!



Gleammachine said:


> Glad your liking it mate, word of advice when you get round to changing the oil make sure there's no pressure left in it, sounds obvious I know but the first time I didn't check and undid the drain plug and ended up with oil all up the inside of the garage walls.:lol:


:lol: Cheers Rob! Good to know that, easy mistake to make.

Will run it for four hours, then change the oil, as advised. Ta.



Baker21 said:


> Awesome car Mark and it seems like it's well and truely looked after...........:thumb:
> 
> Are you selling it or have you changed your mind now?


Cheers! Yea, will keep it for a bit. Get a few things done to it through summer, such as interior and some special wheels.



ads2k said:


> Stunning mate, truly stunning :thumb: great shots as well.


 :buffer: :car:

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - never seen a poor shot of that car :thumb:

It always has such an incredible deep wet look no matter what you do with it - superb


----------



## R77 CDM (Jan 17, 2009)

absolutely love everything about this car! top notch photography skills also !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks great as always mate - its one lovely Golf you have and some nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - never seen a poor shot of that car :thumb:
> 
> It always has such an incredible deep wet look no matter what you do with it - superb


Ta 

I have thanked you already for your adivce on the Kranzle, but thanks again.

I'll do a wee side by side write up with my Karcher next time I am home.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Best MKV its seen to date, loving it!


----------



## CSJXX (Apr 12, 2008)

How have you fitted the front plate so it's easily removed? And is it secure when it's fitted? Wish I could get my black that wet looking!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Ta
> 
> I have thanked you already for your adivce on the Kranzle, but thanks again.
> 
> I'll do a wee side by side write up with my Karcher next time I am home.


glad you like it :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

CSJXX said:


> How have you fitted the front plate so it's easily removed? And is it secure when it's fitted? Wish I could get my black that wet looking!












Double sided Outside Sticky Fixers. Only need 3 for the plate to be secure. Just make sure there is no condensation on the plate, so make sure its warm with a hair dryer, and warm the panel.

I had the grille smoothed of the plate holder/mount, and didn't want to drill into the freshly done work.

There is no trick to the finish on the car.

Foamed with Hyperwash, TBM with Hyperwash, dried with various detailing type drying towels with Meg's last touch on occasion...mainly blow dry.

Then, I just keep the wax topped up.

My main weaponry is CG Eazy Creme Glaze, put that on sometimes in between coats, really adds to the finish in my opinion.


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

wow totally stunning mate


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Motor's looking awesome mate. 

Loving the photos as well, like the red centres on the wheels matching the brakes etc.

What do you use to dress your exterior trim?

Ryan :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

R32rob said:


> That is beautiful! I love the mkV GTI!
> 
> You say its sitting too high at the back? I think that stance is perfect! Looks very aggressive but also very classy.


+1 to that.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Truly gorgeous dude!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks folks 



RYN said:


> Motor's looking awesome mate.
> 
> Loving the photos as well, like the red centres on the wheels matching the brakes etc.
> 
> ...


Ta. I used Blackfire Tyre Dressing, followed by a buff off. Others are Meg's All Season Dressing, AS Highstyle, CG New Look etc...


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

very nice motor mate! i'm sure i've seen this car in the flesh before though its the reg i remember. your not a million miles from inverness being in aberdeen. my mum and dad live there and i make frequent trips up there.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Your just a big sleaze bag aren't you, I need to make my camera take pics like yours! You better be at UD you big sleaze monster


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow... a melting black paint...:thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Stunning, as always. Seriously im not a big vw fan but that has to be the best mk5 gti I have seen. It looked mint with the black gti wheels but its even nicer on the current ones


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> Your just a big sleaze bag aren't you, I need to make my camera take pics like yours! You better be at UD you big sleaze monster


:lol: Should hopefully be there mate!

Flying down to Humberside, to board the vessel in Hull...then away for a month or so 

Keep in touch, 
Cheers.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning as always


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sex wee..........absolutely gorgeous gti.......nothing more to say.

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

I want one of these:thumb:

really excited to see what rimage you go for next you wheel whore u!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Haha  Cheers!


----------



## Yogi-gsi (Jan 27, 2009)

Really nice car mate black is stunning when kept clean and in perfect condition.:buffer:


----------



## happyhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

The GTi looks great - Any tricks you have for the grill as i find it to be a major headache avoid water marks after cleaning?


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

That car is just gorgeous, its very glossy.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great work mark, i love the car. might try some destiny myself!  hows the kranzle treating you?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Lovely car, I can tell you don't get to drive it much !!!

My 3 year old 325i with 83k on the clock (Daily Drive) will never look as good as that, even if I had a respray every month !!!

Where did you get the Foam Applicator pad from on your last picture?

Jason


----------



## Davie G (Sep 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Makes me jealous.:thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mark M said:


> Ta
> 
> Just needs to go down a touch to match the front, then i'll be happy.


Gorgeous car but I have to say I really like the stance at the moment, way, way too many slammed german cars these days. Every time I flick through a Euro car mag I think "why do these people try to mod their cars by making them look the same as all the others in this mag". I think yours looks subtely different by having that kind of haunched ready to fly out of the blocks look. I wouldn't mind a DSG as my next car.


----------



## Bikerogg (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good, I like the seats very old school vw look reminds me a bit of the old scirocco interior seats.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Stunning car mate and a nice wee bit of TLC. :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Mark M said:


> :lol: Should hopefully be there mate!
> 
> Flying down to Humberside, to board the vessel in Hull...then away for a month or so
> 
> ...


I will, you big sleaze bag


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

and theres me desperatly trying not to want another black car ... i've been looking for laser blue, white and steel grey and trying to put black out of my mind .... arrrgghhhh


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

happyhammer said:


> The GTi looks great - Any tricks you have for the grill as i find it to be a major headache avoid water marks after cleaning?


Ta. Leaf blower is the best solution really.

I have soft water up here, so never really an issue at all. Best thing to do is blow, or dry, then Last Touch with an MF.



JPC said:


> great work mark, i love the car. might try some destiny myself!  hows the kranzle treating you?


Cheers 

The Kranzle is immense, I have only used it a couple of times, as it arrived just before I went to sea...

It really is an awesome piece of kit, and it simply reeks of quality. Fairly pricey, but I think it was a worthwhile investment.

I will do a wee side by side with my Karcher when I get back.



rinns said:


> Lovely car, I can tell you don't get to drive it much !!!
> 
> My 3 year old 325i with 83k on the clock (Daily Drive) will never look as good as that, even if I had a respray every month !!!
> 
> ...


I do drive it a lot mate, believe me. It is a daily car, and my only car.

See this thread here, to see how dirty is does get!

Machine polish your car, if you have not already done so, and you should get a nice gloss 

The foam applicator came in the Blackfire Fire/Ice kit from Polished Bliss.

PB stock a similar Lake Country set of hand pads too, check it out.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Immaculate example, really love the wheels and the interior.

Very nice pics.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

just out of curiousity...how do you stick your no plate on? i like the fact i cant see any fittings


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Foookin' stunning!! 

A cracking MKV you have Mark, and fantastic snapping skills!

Really liking the US style front, the whole thing makes me want a MKV! 


Chris


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks all 



edition_25 said:


> just out of curiousity...how do you stick your no plate on? i like the fact i cant see any fittings


Double sided sticky tape. Low tack, so easy to remove, but strong enough to hold the plate on


----------



## Satty (Aug 24, 2008)

beautiful car mate and some stunning pics :thumb:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Lomax is nuts, wait until you see the Ultimate Dubs preparation for this
> 
> I was up there with the Bentleys, but yes, need to do a few more things.
> 
> ...


I been talking to Lomax on msn , and he sent me a few pics of the front end and bodywork mods , i am looking forward to seeing the car at ud


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Car is looking brilliant- has spurred me on to getting the CH's back on my Mk4.:thumb:


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

That's one of the nicest MkV's I've seen! Car looks great man!


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

lovely pics man.. great location as well.. black really looks well perfect in my opinion.. fiar play..


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

absolutely lovely, would love an example like that!


----------



## dhaliwal345 (Jun 12, 2008)

should leave the plate off looks better


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Lovely job and Car :thumb:

Mario


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Stunner,liking The Striped Floor Mats.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely ride and very nice piccies!


----------

